# How do you keep carry chain?



## woodshop (Dec 29, 2006)

When I head out milling, I take at least 4 saws, each with different bar length/pitch etc. Then each of those saws might have couple different chains, one for milling and one skip tooth for bucking for example. Not wanting to spend time in the woods hand filing chain, I take several loops of each kind into the woods. When one gets dull, I just swap it out. So I might have say 6 different spare chains with me. I used to coil them up and throw them into the bottom of the tool box. I tried to keep them somewhat separate, but eventually with toting the box around, they ended up one large pile of spaghetti. Find a 28 inch loop of .375/.050 mixed in with a 20 inch loop of .325/.063 mixed in with a 36 inch loop of .375/.063!!! Also didn't like my nice sharp chains banging into one another, for the same reason you don't throw files just anywhere in your box. Tried putting them in labeled plastic bags, but after I tried that I realized how silly keeping sharp chain in even thick plastic bags was, they just tore apart eventually. So made these quick and dirty little boxes out of cheap 1/4 inch luan plywood. Each is marked for one of the saw/chain combos I carry, so when I need to change out a chain it's painless, just need to grab the right box. To put in the box I just stretch the chain out, then curl it up in a kindof flat ball. I know this might seem a little anal... but believe me it keeps things organized, and thus saves time. Anything, even little things, that save time when out in the woods milling are worth it to me.

In bottom of tool box


----------



## dustytools (Dec 29, 2006)

Good idea Woodshop. Ive had pretty good luck using the el-cheapo plastic sandwich boxes from the dollar store. I like the way you have all of your individual boxes labeled.


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 29, 2006)

I like that idea. Good thinking. Labels are a good thing.

Mark


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 29, 2006)

That is pretty slick. Always love the ingenuity of the folks here.

I usually keep my chains in the boxes they come in, in the bottom of my orange hunters tool box. Eventually they were out, but with about 100 of these boxes that I have that are still new, it works for me, but I really like you idea.

Your hobby sounds expensive though...I had to switch everything so I could use the same size chain (3/8 050) on everything. My 41" bar is the exception, it was a 404 bar that the nose was changed to run 3/8....it is 063...


----------



## woodshop (Dec 29, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Your hobby sounds expensive though...I had to switch everything so I could use the same size chain (3/8 050) on everything. My 41" bar is the exception, it was a 404 bar that the nose was changed to run 3/8....it is 063...


You have a point, I carry around $100+ worth of extra chains instead of taking the time to file in the woods and thus getting away with less at a time. I guess the way I look at it I am buying time this way, and as much as I mill, I will eventually use all that extra chain I carry. Also think of it as insurance... I have enough spare parts and stuff that help insure that I don't go home without some wood even if part of my system breaks. Like many things, relatively big expense up front to get set up and organized, BUT then I'm set and can just do the deed.


----------



## kattcutter (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the idea, woodshop! Anything that leads to organization in the toolbox/truck is a good thing, in my opinion. I have seen many great gadgets/solutions/inventions & ideas in my short time on here, & I love them all! 

Keep 'em comin'!

Regards, kattcutter


----------



## TedChristiansen (Dec 31, 2006)

Good chain storage solution. While we are on the subject of storage, here is the box I made to store all of my milling gear, including the saw.

Ted


----------



## TedChristiansen (Dec 31, 2006)

More pics of the toolbox.


----------



## dustytools (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice storage set-up that you have there.


----------



## woodshop (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice and organized Ted. Curious, how much does that box weigh once you got it full of saw/bars/chains/tools. One good thing is that when you have everything in one box (or several smaller ones as I do) then if you keep them stocked, and put stuff back where it belongs, when you grab the box, you are sure of not forgetting something.


----------



## TedChristiansen (Dec 31, 2006)

Woodshop,

Thanks. You're right - having everything in one box is really handy. It makes it possible to load up quickly on the way to a milling session. 

The box is pretty heavy. I havent weighed it, but it has to be 50+ pounds. I can move it alright in and out of my pickup because of the hand openings. I can't carry it very far though, and generally just unload it right next the pickup bed.

Ted


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 8, 2007)

Guilty! I'm spaghetti. I don't have a pic but I keep all my chains (like 20) in a canvas seed bag. My brother dies with envy when he sees how quickly I can unravel a chain. Practice makes perfect. I would miss untangling them if I did it differently.


----------



## woodshop (Jan 8, 2007)

Adrpk said:


> Guilty! I'm spaghetti. I don't have a pic but I keep all my chains (like 20) in a canvas seed bag. My brother dies with envy when he sees how quickly I can unravel a chain. Practice makes perfect. I would miss untangling them if I did it differently.



adrpk you're not worried about those chains banging against one another during travel, which I would think would tend to dull those sharp teeth?


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 8, 2007)

woodshop said:


> adrpk you're not worried about those chains banging against one another during travel, which I would think would tend to dull those sharp teeth?



I've thought about it.


----------



## tawilson (Jan 9, 2007)

I just use the little zip lock sandwich bags and my daughters lunch box.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 9, 2007)

tawilson said:


> I just use the little zip lock sandwich bags and my daughters lunch box.



And for lunch she..........?  :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## upandcommer (Jan 9, 2007)

get's her iron for sure j/k i am sure he changes it back to a lunchbox before sending her to school.


----------



## Booshcat (Jan 9, 2007)

*LunchBox*

Is that the Kim Possible lunch box or the Malibu Barbie......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tawilson (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh I wouldn't be caught dead with anything but the Malibu Barbie lunchbox in the woods.  
Actually, she turned 13 last year, so she's way too cool to take a lunch to school.


----------



## 1953greg (Jan 9, 2007)

*ted*

"but it has to be 50+ pounds"

plus is right!!!!! money says its closer to 150!!!!

u r just too strong

great idea!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 9, 2007)

I take two saws to the woodlot, and everything needed for them is in a 5 gallon plastic pail.... (except the fuel)

I take one extra chain for each saw as i also don't like to file them in the woods...

Rob


----------

